# this/that



## Jordi del metall

Could anybody tell me the difference between this and that please?
I know they can have many different meanings and they change depending on situation.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## turi

Hola Jordi y bienvenido a los foros.

"esto, eso", creo yo.

Saludos, t.


----------



## Jordi del metall

Ahà, muchas grácias.

Ahora tengo un problema porque mi lengua es el catalan, creo que no hacemos la distinción del neutro "eso"...
Deberia encontrar un equivalente.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

He movido el hilo al foro de catalán, ya que al final estás preguntando por un equivalente en este idioma. Creo que tienes razón, y que se usa "això" para ambos, pero espera a ver que dicen los que saben.

Saludos.

Antpax(Mod)


----------



## Jordi del metall

Ok, grácias Antpax!

Algú sabria la distinció en català entre this i that, esto i eso en castellà? Perquè crec que en català no tenim gènere neutre.

Merci!


----------



## Lurrezko

Això i allò.

Salut


----------



## merquiades

This -  near to me in space or time (Això, aquest)
That -  farther from me in space or time (Allò, Açò, aquell)

I like this very much (el que acabes de dir o fer). This has been a good experience (és recent).  This is a bad season (Encara dura).  This day is finished (Avui).  What is this? (Això que tinc en la mà).  Who is this? (La persona que t'acompanya)

I liked that. (Ha passat abans)  That was a good experience. (Parlo del passat)  That was a bad season. (no és recent) That day was finished.(narració del passat)  What is that? (ho veig però no puc tocar-lo, es allunyat). 
Who is that? (La persona que está seguda a una altra taula)


----------



## Samaruc

There are dialectal differences.

Some Catalan dialects have a two-level system:


This - near to me in space or time (Això, aquest)
That - farther from me in space or time (Allò, aquell)

Other (like mine) still maintain a three level system:


This - near to the speaker (Açò, aquest)
This/That: not so close to the speaker, near to the listener (Això, aqueix)
That - far from both the speaker and the listener (Allò, aquell)

In any case, "açò" can never correspond to the farther level.


----------



## Jordi del metall

Thanks a lot Merquiades and Samaruc for your complete explanation.

In that cas I was giving a bad use to the word "that", in the sense that I was using it for close things to the speaker also.

Thankyou, my dude is solved!


----------

